# #6424  RCI trelowarren resort , cornwall  ????



## nerodog (Oct 4, 2008)

Hi, looking  over the resorts in RCI... saw this one which I am not familiar with . Is it new to RCI ? Anyone ever stay here ?? The web site is very nice.. thanks!


----------



## Keitht (Oct 4, 2008)

It wasn't familiar to me either, but it is on the resort database although not visible to members as it has no reviews.  That means it must have been RCI affiliated for at least 3 years as that's how long the new database has been going.


----------



## nerodog (Oct 5, 2008)

*thanks!*

Many thanks Keith... !


----------

